# Best LW commander bobtail for 1500?



## ajlandis (May 11, 2008)

Looking to get an alloy framed 4" or 4 1/4" bobtail in .45. So far, I'm aware of the kimber super carry pro, dan wesson guardian and the s&w e1911sc. The DW and S&W both have 4 1/4" barrels with bushings, kimber is a 4" bushing-less. Eventually want to get an ed brown, but don't know if I want to get a steel or aluminum frame on it. Want to try out an alloy frame on a less expensive gun for a while before I drop that kind of dough. Already have a super carry pro hd and a dw cbob, and have been very pleased with both guns, although the take-down process of the kimber is kind of a pita if you don't carry a paperclip with you. Thoughts on these, or other options? Thoughts on alloy framed 1911s in general?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd have to go with the Dan Wesson or contact Fusion Firearms for a custom offering. If you don't get to extravagent you should be able to come in around the $1500 mark.


----------



## MISSALOT (Jun 30, 2009)

Go with the Dan Wesson I have a Valor its my deer hunting gun. You won't be sorry with a DW.


----------

